# Windows Vista - the customization guide



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 5, 2008)

Windows Vista
-the customization guide 


The GUI interface of Windows Vista is one of the most popular interface in the Operating System market today. 
But what if you wish to customize your Windows Vista according to your own wish?
In this tutorial you will learn how to edit the Vista Visual Style according to your wish…
*Requirements:*
Ø Resource Hacker
Ø Replacer
Ø TakeControl
Ø VistaGlazz
Ø LogonStudio Vista 

*Vista System files Editing:*

Basics:
In Windows Vista (all versions), the files which hold the normal GUI data have been replaced from *.dll* to *.dll.mui*. If you try to open a specific .dll of any application, you will only be able to edit the *BITMAP* section only. So if you wish to edit the GUI of any application, you will have to search for a *.dll.mui* file mostly.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_1m_3c0dc92.jpg*
_Opening explorer.exe file_
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_2m_9e8dc2a.jpg*
_Opening explorer.exe file_

Ø Open Resource Hacker and navigate to "%windir%\System32\en-US\" or "%windir%\en-US\".
Ø Change the *Files of type: *to *All Files (*.*) *.
Ø Now you will be able to see lots of *.dll.mui files. These are the files which you need to open and edit in your resource hacker.
Note:The important files which can be edited are:
Ø *Sysdm.cpl.mui* – "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*System Properties dialog box*)*
Ø *Shell32.dll.mui *- "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*Changing basic things like run dialog box, menu items etc*.)*
Ø *Authui.dll.mui *– "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*Shutdown dialog box and more*)*
Ø *Explorer.exe.mui* – "%windir%\en-US\"
*(*Windows Explorer menu and style*)*
Ø *Netshell.dll.mui* – "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*Internet connection icon and style appearing in system tray*)*
Ø *Stobject.dll.mui* – "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*System tray icons and style*)*
Ø *Comdlg32.dll.mui* – "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*Basic dialog box such as color change, open\save etc.*)*
Ø *Winlogon.exe.mui* – "%windir%\System32\en-US\"
*(*Text and style of basic logon screen*)*
But you can always try editing other files which are not mentioned here as they might be also useful for you.
→While trying to save your file you will be prompted with an error.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_3m_1a89201.jpg*
In order to overcome this problem, use *TakeControl* or *Replacer*.
*TakeControl:* This program is still in its Beta2 state. It easily gives you full *read\write* access of any System File but fails for the files which are currently being used. After you have taken control of a file, you can use *Replacer* to replace it.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_4m_b9640f3.jpg*
*Replacer:* It is one of the most powerful shell script which can replace any file in what so ever condition it is. However Replacer has few drawbacks in Vista Environment.
1. Drag-Drop is not available.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_5m_7e0d887.jpg*
2. After replacing a file, it creates a "*.ReplacerTemp" *namedfolder in the same directory from which it was executed. This folder needs to be deleted everytime to make it replace other file or else it gives and error.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_6m_69e6123.jpg*
*Vista Themes:*
Installing a 3rd party theme in Vista requires you to patch *System *and *Msstyle* files. Inorder to patch these files, you will have to download *VistaGlazz* utility.
Ø *VistaGlazz:*
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_7m_14515e5.jpg*
If you wish to apply a downloaded 3rd party theme, you will have to save the Contents of the downloaded theme to "%windir%\resources\themes\".
Ø In the downloaded package, you will have 1 *folder* and 1 *.theme* files. Copy both of them to "%windir%\resources\themes\".
Ø Now right *click on* *desktop>Personalize>themes*.
Ø Select the name of your downloaded theme and click *Apply *&* Ok*.

*Vista Logon Screen:* I read in an article on a blog that Vista does not provides any support for changing the look and feel of Logon Screen but recently *Stardock Corporation* launched *LogonStudio Vista *using which you can easily create and change your own Vista Logon Screen*.*
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_8m_435dfc5.jpg*
_Stardock LogonStudio Vista interface_
To create a logon screen:
Ø Click on *Create*.
Ø Write the name of your theme and your nick.
Ø Click *Browse* and select wallpaper. Try to use a JPEG file with highest possible resolution or use *HD Wallpapers* to avoid mosaic in your logon screen.
Ø Click on *Save*. This will bring the Logon Screen on the Preview Panel but will not save it to hard disk and nor apply it.
**img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/2/5/t_9m_f7c53db.jpg*
Ø Click *Apply *to apply the logon screen over your current logon screen or click *Save *to save the logon screen to hard disk.

*Last Word:* I hope this article was useful to you. For more detail and\or downloads you can PM me or just pay a visit to my blog:
techabhi.wordpress.com
*Download (pdf): *click here
*Written By: *Abhishek Dwivedi (*techabhi.wordpress.com*)


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

good tut dude


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

nice 1.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for providing the pdf.
Nice tut.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice tut


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

why do i feel like iv read all of this at some point or another


----------



## anandk (Feb 5, 2008)

Another good tut from abhishek


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

^ abhi*SHAKE*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tut 
Can you increase some of the font sizes? They are tooo small...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ LOL
Do an eye check

No offense meant;  just joking

yeah u should increase font size


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

You forgot Vize & Switcher for Windows Vista


----------



## casanova (Feb 6, 2008)

Good tut.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^ LOL
> Do an eye check



Got it done recently... Are you using a microscope or something to see those fonts?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice tut !


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Got it done recently... Are you using a microscope or something to see those fonts?


no no........
I can read even the most smallest fonts with my specs


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 7, 2008)

Thx a lots guys....

@imav: it might b possibel pal but this tut is completely mine...from A-Z...lolz

i'll increase da font size


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the guide..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> no no........
> I can read even the most smallest fonts with my specs


Well, even i can read it. But it would be better if the font was big.. Thats what i meant.


----------

